# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Artu Drill Bits, any good??

## wozzzzza

anyone used artu drill bits?? did a forum search and returned zero posts, a bit surprised to see that, but anyone used them? are they a con, or are they a good brand worth getting??
they look good on tv but are they good in real life??

----------


## jimfish

I had a set 4 or 5 years ago, they worked ok but didn't last too long. Haven't had the urge to buy anymore

----------


## heavytrevy

I use the porc+ artu's all the time, 1 of the hardest drills bit ive ever used. I can get quite a few holes out of the hardest porcelain before resharpenin

----------


## METRIX

> I had a set 4 or 5 years ago, they worked ok but didn't last too long. Haven't had the urge to buy anymore

  +1

----------


## David.Elliott

They're the only ones that got through my chainsaw bar twice, unscathed...

----------


## wozzzzza

so is it worth getting a set for stuff real hard like stainless steel, hardened steel etc..? or forget it and get some other brand??

----------


## METRIX

> so is it worth getting a set for stuff real hard like stainless steel, hardened steel etc..? or forget it and get some other brand??

  If you want something for Steel, get yourself a set of Sutton Vipers, or Cobalt these eat through steel, including Stainless  Sutton Tools | Drills, Cutting Tools & Industrial Tools  Sutton Tools Imperial V2 DB Viper Drill Bit Set - 21 Piece I/N 6360216 | Bunnings Warehouse  Sutton Tools Metric VM3 DB Viper Drill Bit Set - 25 Piece I/N 6360219 | Bunnings Warehouse

----------


## wozzzzza

Xtorque cobalt drill bits any good? https://xtorquetools.com.au/xtorque-...-drill-bit-set

----------


## METRIX

> Xtorque cobalt drill bits any good? https://xtorquetools.com.au/xtorque-...-drill-bit-set

  
Don't, know but they look, suspiciously like the Sutton bits, in the older box, Sutton have updated their drill boxes again, but still have those crappy plastic hinges which break. 
Saw the Bordo version at the timber show, these were made in Italy and looked nice, were around $220 for a full box. 
Bunnings have the Imperial Australian made versions for $200 Sutton Tools 21 Piece Cobalt Imperial Drill Bit Set I/N 6350492 | Bunnings Warehouse

----------


## justonething

Xtorque drill bits have a split point angle of 135 deg and sutton with only 118 deg. A larger angle means a larger chiseling area and less cutting, probably more suitable for harder material. 118 deg is a generic angle for wood and mild steel.

----------


## wozzzzza

ok, I thought stuff it, I ordered these https://sydneytools.com.au/xtorque-x...-drill-bit-set, half the price of bunnings, I don't use drill bits that often but still do a fair bit but I want decent ones when I do.

----------


## METRIX

> Xtorque drill bits have a split point angle  of 135 deg and sutton with only 118 deg.

  Sutton Vipers are 118 deg, Sutton Cobalt are 135 split angle   

> ok, I thought stuff it, I ordered these https://sydneytools.com.au/xtorque-x...-drill-bit-set, half the price of bunnings, I don't use drill bits that often but still do a fair bit but I want decent ones when I do.

  At $99 for 25 piece I would say 99.9% these are Chinese, which is why they are half the price, but let us know when you get them.
 I would take the Australian made Sutton any day, I have a few of the Sutton kits and they are faultlessly made and stay sharp for a long time. 
Depends on the size you need, Sutton 13mm cobalt kits are around $299 for the 23 or 25 piece sets. 
If 10mm will suffice you can pickup 21 piece Sutton metric kits from ebay for less than $130 delivered. 
You can buy the larger bits separately but at $45 for 13mm, $38 for 12mm, $31 for 11mm, $27 for 10.5mm you might as well buy the big set to start with.
Bordo Italian made 1-13mm 25 piece sets can be picked up for around $270  https://youtu.be/u6ftdUZVGVs 
If you think Stainless is hard, watch the way these things eat it like butter. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GPTV6xt__0 
This is a nifty one, integrated coolant. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GPTV6xt__0

----------

